# Help Id Confirmination



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought it as a black rhom and its origins i was told is peru? i was wondering if it is a rhom because here its hard to find them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hard to tell from that pic.. i would say sanchezi


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

new better picture


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

help plz if i really didnt get a rhom im going to sell it and find another


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> help plz if i really didnt get a rhom im going to sell it and find another


Looks like sanchezi. But worse then being a wrong identified fish, it looks like there is a problem with the gill plate. Looks like a tumor.
I would return it to the shop...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

seriously? i thought that was just parts of the fish


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

100% Sanchezi


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't know about a tumor. Might be just a heavy, dark spot in his pattern. But something to at least keep your eye on.

I can understand how pet stores sell piranhas with "color" names(Red belly piranha, black piranha, gold, white)....I'll give them that even though I'd much rather see this fish go as at least a "red throated piranha". But to all out call it a rhombeus is just wrong.

However, Sanchezi's can be very cool and when fed correctly, very beautiful piranhas. If Serrasalmus are hard to come by in your area and this is the only one, I'd definately keep him depending on what his price tag was OR unless you were dead set on a rhombeus.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> I don't know about a tumor. Might be just a heavy, dark spot in his pattern. But something to at least keep your eye on.
> 
> I can understand how pet stores sell piranhas with "color" names(Red belly piranha, black piranha, gold, white)....I'll give them that even though I'd much rather see this fish go as at least a "red throated piranha". But to all out call it a rhombeus is just wrong.
> 
> However, Sanchezi's can be very cool and when fed correctly, very beautiful piranhas. If Serrasalmus are hard to come by in your area and this is the only one, I'd definately keep him depending on what his price tag was OR unless you were dead set on a rhombeus.


really i wanted a rhombeus some finger chasing one for show to people who visits me. this fish was $100 thats showing that "black piranhas" show up here very scarce like the lfs told me this is the first in 2years. i was just so overly excited bc i bought him out of the bag as its scarce here. he was packaged in a milk bottle double bagged so i figure i got a good one. now i may just order online from shark or aquascape seeing they always have 1 and knowing that they have it id correctly i hope. this fish is weird though because he is getting pale and losing that red under the chin so idk wtf is going on.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Aquascapes pretty good, it's better if you get them on the phone though. Depending on where you live it could be costly.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Agreed especially if you're only getting one fish from them. Shipping costs could be crazy.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

what would you think shipping would cost for one piranha to wisconsin?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> what would you think shipping would cost for one piranha to wisconsin?


I had a 5" serra shipped to Michigan and I believe it cost me about $80.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

shipping is 80$? or the total?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

$80 just for shipping brother.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Pedro at Aquascape has quality fish,but you pay alot for shipping.


----------

